# Precision Collet Recommendation?



## clarksvilleal (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello,

Noobie here who just got his first router via E-bay - a lightly-used Porter Cable 690LRVS kit with fixed and plunge bases. Looks quite good, except for one problem - it was missing the 1/2" collet. And I have some 1/2" bits I want to use right from the start, so I need to get a replacement 1/2" collet. Checking on Amazon I found the standard PC 1/2" collett for about $12.

However I also came across references to PreciseBits brand precision collets that are supposed to have almost zero runout, as opposed to the stock PC collets that may have considerable runout. A review from one member of this forum that used one on a PC 7518 said that it was a great improvement over the stock PC collet on his 7518. A PreciseBits precision 1/2" collet, collet nut and spanner wrench runs about $51, and their kit with both 1/4" and 1/2" collets, spanner wrench and collet nut runs $69.95. These collets are advertised as having < .0004 runout.

As I was pondering whether the PreciseBits collets were worth the high cost and searching for other alternatives, I came across another company named Elaire Corporation that claims to have PC-compatible collets with "extremely low runout", but no specific number given. These are $15.75 each for the 1/2" and 1/4". From the photos they look exactly like the OEM PC collets, whereas the PreciseBits Collets look very different and require a special spanner wrench.

So the question: Should I just get the standard 1/2" PC collet for $9.95, or the Elaire 1/2", and maybe also their 1/4", for $15.75 each, or go with the PreciseBits kit for a whopping $70? Has anyone out there tried the Elaire collets, and if yes, do you like them, and do they really have very low runout?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Al, unless you are doing CNC work the replacement collets from PC will work just fine.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I fully agree with Mike, the PC collet is just fine! Have had no trouble with mine.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

What Mike and Duane said. When you get to the stage that whatever runout is in the standard collet is effecting your work(and you have the ability and measuring tools to determine that it's the collet and not the router shaft or bearings) then by all means go for it.

You can buy a couple of really nice bits for $58.00 in the meantime.

My $.02 worth,
Bill


----------



## clarksvilleal (Jan 2, 2009)

OK, thanks to all for the advice. I decided to try the Elaire 1/2" collet. It was only a few bucks more than the PC collet, and doesn't require special nuts or wrenches, so still have lots left to buy a couple of router bits with the difference.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

How much is the shipping? (We're after the true cost here)


----------



## clarksvilleal (Jan 2, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> How much is the shipping? (We're after the true cost here)


Shipping was $6.75, so, yes, my true cost was $22.50. Still relatively small cost compared to the PreciseBits collets.

The PreciseBits Collets themselves are actually not that bad, either. Each collet was $19.95 for just the collet. The problem is that you had to buy the whole kit to begin with, in order to get the special nut, spanner wrench, calibration blank and lubricant. Once you have the kit you can buy additional collet sizes for $19.95 each.

That's what made the PreciseBits collets tempting. But when I selected the $69.95 kit with the 1/4" and 1/2" collets and everything else, the bottom line turned out to be $83.43 with shipping. (Shipping alone was $13.48 for UPS Ground.) So that pretty much ruled out PreciseBits for me. Against that, $22.50 for the Elaire seemed cheap by comparison. 

BTW, I called Elaire and asked about the precision, and they say they try to keep it to within .001 tolerance. So, not quite as good as the PreciseBits at .0004, but - as we often say here in the States - "Good enough for government work":laugh: And Elaire makes a large number of sizes, including metric sizes, for you folks down under and in Euro-land.


----------

